# Herping Days



## Poggle (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey so i was wondering. I have 200 acres with plenty of herps, so far have seen lacies, water and bearded dragons, skinks, reb bellies, browns and GTS. Was thinking bout having a day to have people out to walk over it and do some looking and photos. Also have forestry next to my house block and was thinking there too... Could easily put on lunch on the acrage... have a camp over etc out there.

Would any one else in the area be interested and would any one have any where else?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds good but u kinda are a bit out of the way


----------



## Poggle (Jan 10, 2010)

haha yes i would be for you im sorry.. i guess we could just use this thread for all areas though for people who are wanting to do some thing like this


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah the problem is people guard there spots with their life, its a bit different when its your own property, u can just tell them u go hunting with an infrared scope dressed in camo 3 nights a week, they can guess which 3


----------



## Poggle (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah nah was kinda meaning my situation with own property... i have some other good spots im willing to show people but


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 10, 2010)

Poggle said:


> yeah nah was kinda meaning my situation with own property... i have some other good spots im willing to show people but


Yeah its rare to find someone who gives out locations, but then again so many kids out there poaching everything they see who can blame them


----------



## Poggle (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah well nothing would be taken from any locations i give out... simple rule i only give them out to trustworthy pplz


----------



## reptilerob (Jan 10, 2010)

If only i was much closer, i would love to go. Living in Vic means its a tad far away. That would of been so cool!!!


----------



## mungus (Jan 10, 2010)

Id go if I can bring my Bow..........lol


----------



## Poggle (Jan 10, 2010)

haha well we do have dear out there some times... but no no bows allowed


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 10, 2010)

reptilerob said:


> If only i was much closer, i would love to go. Living in Vic means its a tad far away. That would of been so cool!!!


Nothing like a roadtrip with a bunch of people you've never met, and ive only been to Nanango once


> haha well we do have dear out there some times... but no no bows allowed


I s'pose a rifle and a dog is out of the question?


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 10, 2010)

pogs would love to come out ...just a tad busy at the moment we are house building .....well granny flat building anyway ...and I am chief painter ...................I HATE PAINTING !!! /// try and organise something later in the month or even Feb/march


----------



## cockney red (Jan 10, 2010)

Location, Location....If only..lol


----------



## Poggle (Jan 10, 2010)

ok ill look at doing something maybe end of feb and we'll see if we can get a few pplz


----------



## ccoastsnakehaven (Jan 10, 2010)

i think this is a great idea, pending dates, id do the drive up and i got a huge tent, is it somewhere near noosa or????


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 10, 2010)

ccoastsnakehaven said:


> i think this is a great idea, pending dates, id do the drive up and i got a huge tent, is it somewhere near noosa or????


Just over 100km West from Maroochydoore as the crow flies


----------



## Poggle (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah bout 2 hrs north nor west of brissie. but the 200 acres bout 20 mins from there... but usually alsways find plent of herps there, and just down the rd is a big water hole with plent of water dragons and turtles and have seen a couple of monitors there 2


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 10, 2010)

Poggle said:


> yeah well nothing would be taken from any locations i give out... simple rule i only give them out to trustworthy pplz



I've made the mistake of giving locations to people I thought were trustworthy! Be careful!


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 10, 2010)

Sdaji said:


> I've made the mistake of giving locations to people I thought were trustworthy! Be careful!


 
I understand some of the give away spot concerns ........but if you knew NANANGO....you would understand why Pogs isnt that worried .......strangers in towns such as these are NOTICED and spoken about locally believe me ...:lol::lol::lol:
excellent Pogs by Feb I should be finished PAINTING :evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 10, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> I understand some of the give away spot concerns ........but if you knew NANANGO....you would understand why Pogs isnt that worried .......strangers in towns such as these are NOTICED and spoken about locally believe me ...:lol::lol::lol:
> excellent Pogs by Feb I should be finished PAINTING :evil::evil::evil::evil:



A private property in that situation is probably pretty safe, I agree


----------



## Poggle (Jan 11, 2010)

yeah exactly bit hard for people to poach it then  and a place like the falls where the turtles and stuff are... well they have rangers and stuff  but might make a good couple of days if i plan it for a weekend...have like a 2 day herping thing and then maybe the water hole on one of those days and they have a good lil counrty pub down the road with good meals


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

sounds good. if only i had the money and the time.
and i lived somewhere close.


----------



## Poggle (Jan 13, 2010)

haha yeah makes it a bit hard if your in vic  ill make ya a deal one day ill come to vic and go herping


----------

